# Has anyone here used Merrick canned food?



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone here has used Merrick canned food? Opinions on it? Currently feed my dog Adult Orijen & 6 Fresh Fish dry kibble. I used to mix it with Innova EVO 95% canned food but my Pomeranian doesn't like the EVO 95% canned food. Also it makes his poop wet.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

merrick canned is pretty good, most dogs love the taste, I ocassionally buy it as a topper, but its too expensive to feed as main diet. Unos favorites are smothered comfort and wingaling


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I feed it to my dog as a topper a few times a month, it's $1.99/can so it can get expensive. My dog goes crazy over it when I give it to her though:biggrin:

I did just get the evo, and she likes that as well


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've used it and we sell it where I work. I'm not a huge fan though it's a decent food. There is a lot of "stuff" in it, and my Beagle does best on a limited ingredient diet so the Merrick wasn't working for him. 
It also depends on what kind of canned food you're looking for. If you're looking for a mixer be careful to check the consistency on Merrick's website. Some of them are bigger chunks of things like summer sausages and wings. 
They do smell decent though... for dog food.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Both of my dogs did really badly on it, although they loved the taste of it! My Lhasa gets colitis on certain foods and their Venison Holiday stew made her incredible sick. She had vomiting and diarhea to the point of almost taking her to the emergency vets. I think it may be because they make the food with olive oil which she reacted too. The food has a lot of ingredients and looks very greasy when you refridgerate it overnight. My puppy eats Orijen and the Merrick Puppy Plate gives him horrible diarhea with just a few tablespoons on top his food. I think it may be the olive oil but there are so many ingredients in Puppy Plate that I'm not sure what he may be reacting too. He has eaten other canned foods without any problems. Those are the only two flavors I've tried.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

When I was feeding my female a kibble diet, she hated eating so I would buy different cans to mix with her food. We tried a few of the Merrick canned foods, and she liked the stuff but it was very rich and gave her horrible diarhea. Feeding my dogs now a raw diet, I supplement with Trippet green lamb or beef, they really like it and it's good for them, it smells, but dogs go crazy for it. HONEST!!!!!


----------



## Jacksie2006 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've used both the dog and cat canned Merrick and NEVER had an issue. For my dog it's just a topper but I also use their dry food for my dog and cat. After trying so many foods it;s the only one he both likes and that he has a consistantly normal stool on. I love it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have tried every type canned they make for the dogs! They loved all the types they have! I really cannot think of one they refused ever (little piggies:biggrin They did well on it and had no problems digesting it. No loose stools. They liked it but as usual they get tired of the same ole same ole! Now I do with 4 dogs though split one can in the evening meal and mix it in with their dry for a variety in food! I am right now useing evo canned though! Dogs like a variety!:smile:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

my baby loves the taste of merricks canned food BUT it gives her the runs every single time. thats the only reason i've stopped using it. many people have no problems with it though. *shrug*


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I have used Merrick dry and wet. I am currently using Orijen Sr. with Merrick can as topper. I like the fact that some are grain-free. I only use those. Some of the grain-frees are Grammies Pot Pie (their favorite), Turducken, Cowboy Cookout, and the Trout flavor. There may be more, but I can't remember off the top of my head. My dogs have never had a problem with Merrick, wet or dry. I first tried it because I have one dog that's very picky and I've been using it ever since with success.


----------



## Rodney (Jul 28, 2009)

It's very good, but you can do better. It has the minimum acceptable meat content.


----------



## M&M'sMom (Jul 19, 2009)

I've used most of the flavors as a topper for my dog's food. I like them, they look good and my boys love them.


----------

